# Got mine today!



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought an extra one too


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Where?


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Digital Man said:


> Where?


Probably the same store as cmonroe. I only used his information and a friendly customer service rep.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was told that it looks like they will be released on or around the 17th.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

My local best buy has five in transit, they said they will have them next Tuesday or Thursday so I think a launch early next week makes sense. They won't launch on a Sunday.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

My local best buy didn't have any, but did say that they should have them in on Tuesday. He clearly hadn't heard of the Mini so explained to him that it hasn't been released yet. I'm not familiar with Best Buy's computer systems at all...but he then said, "we'll let me check on it another way." That's when he said that it looks like it will be "for sale" on the 17th.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> My local best buy has five in transit, they said they will have them next Tuesday or Thursday so I think a launch early next week makes sense. They won't launch on a Sunday.


I posted this in another thread.

I ordered two from my local Bestbuy. They said that it should arrive, at the store, by Thursday or Friday. (14th or 15th)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> My local best buy has five in transit, they said they will have them next Tuesday or Thursday so I think a launch early next week makes sense. They won't launch on a Sunday.


They launched the Elite on a Sunday. I was lucky and got there around opening since the BestBuy only had two or three and sold out almost right away.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

overFEDEXed said:


> I posted this in another thread.
> 
> I ordered two from my local Bestbuy. They said that it should arrive, at the store, by Thursday or Friday. (14th or 15th)


How did you order them? None of my local stores say they can order that SKU yet?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> How did you order them? None of my local stores say they can order that SKU yet?


I walked in and gave him the SKU. This guy has worked there for a long time. He seems to know what he is doing. Maybe it's the "Luck of the Draw", like when calling Tivo. Also, they did try to sell me the extended warranty. I used Discover, double warranty for free.

I have my printout and my charge pending on my card. When I called the 800 number, she said that she couldn't even order it, because the item wasn't listed on the web site yet???

She did tell me that my in-Store order, was still good for the 15th. (That's March 15th, 2013) just kidding.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> I walked in and gave him the SKU. This guy has worked there for a long time. He seems to know what he is doing. Maybe it's the "Luck of the Draw", like when calling Tivo. Also, they did try to sell me the extended warranty. I used Discover, double warranty for free.
> 
> I have my printout and my charge pending on my card. When I called the 800 number, she said that she couldn't even order it, because the item wasn't listed on the web site yet???
> 
> She did tell me that my in-Store order, was still good for the 15th. (That's March 15th, 2013) just kidding.


What options were there for the extended warranty and what did it cost? I'm guessing since the Mini is a $100 box, if it's like the ROku 3 extended warranty, you can get four years for only $20. (or two years for $14)


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What options were there for the extended warranty and what did it cost? I'm guessing since the Mini is a $100 box, if it's like the ROku 3 extended warranty, you can get four years for only $20. (or two years for $14)


Sorry,
He offered the extended warranty but I said no thanks, before he gave a price.
Like I said, I used the Discover card so I get a double warranty.

I have used this feature before. I got a $276 check for a Gps unit, that went bad just before the extended warranty expired.
I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

When I activated mine tivo offered 2 years for about $30 and 3 years for like $40. I don't remember the exact prices, but it was something like that.


----------



## maddigital (Mar 17, 2012)

Just visited my local BB in Princeton NJ and they had two on the shelf with the other tivo products. Picked them both up no problem. Guess they are out there.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> What options were there for the extended warranty and what did it cost? I'm guessing since the Mini is a $100 box, if it's like the ROku 3 extended warranty, you can get four years for only $20. (or two years for $14)


Just ordered two units from my local Best Buy. They expect them in on Wednesday, March 13th. Could that be the launch day?

Here is the Best Buy extended warranty information. You have 15 days after receipt to elect to purchase.

2 yr - $13.99
4 yr - $19.99

The 4 yr doesn't seem like a bad deal at all. What do you guys think?


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Got last one in Bestbuy in Everett, Mass.
$99.99

Unboxing now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bwatford141 said:


> When I activated mine tivo offered 2 years for about $30 and 3 years for like $40. I don't remember the exact prices, but it was something like that.


That's the same price they charge for a warranty on an $800 XL4 with lifetime. Seems high for a $250 mini.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, so someone finally published the price - $99.99 at Best Buy. How about someone publishing the subscription costs?


----------



## maddigital (Mar 17, 2012)

lillevig said:


> Ok, so someone finally published the price - $99.99 at Best Buy. How about someone publishing the subscription costs?


$5 a month /yr contract
$149.99 for lifetime.

Warranty was $30/2yr. $40/3yr from TiVo . Assume that retains your lifetime sub if it fails. Best Buy warranty does not if it is replaced.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ordered two today. Rep told me that for some reason, they could not be shipped to my home, she wasn't sure why it wasn't allowed, but my order would be shipped to store for pickup this Thursday 3/14.

There were no stores in Colorado listing stock, but she said quite a few stores had them in stock now in California.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tbielowicz said:


> Just ordered two units from my local Best Buy. They expect them in on Wednesday, March 13th. Could that be the launch day?
> 
> Here is the Best Buy extended warranty information. You have 15 days after receipt to elect to purchase.
> 
> ...


There are no moving parts. If something doesn't fail in the initial warranty period, it's not likely to fail in 3 or 4 years. I wouldn't even consider a BB warranty for the Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

maddigital said:


> Warranty was $30/2yr. $40/3yr from TiVo . Assume that retains your lifetime sub if it fails. Best Buy warranty does not if it is replaced.


That's not true. TiVo honors in store warranties. If you prove that a unit was replaced under an in store warranty they will transfer your lifetime service to the new box.


----------



## DavidAsher (Jan 18, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Ordered two today. Rep told me that for some reason, they could not be shipped to my home, she wasn't sure why it wasn't allowed, but my order would be shipped to store for pickup this Thursday 3/14.
> 
> There were no stores in Colorado listing stock, but she said quite a few stores had them in stock now in California.


I actually had two in my hand (Marlborogh, MA), and the store manager caught wind and shut it down just before checking out. TiVo has said no sale until Mar 17th... 5 more minutes and I would've been out the door with them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tbielowicz said:


> Just ordered two units from my local Best Buy. They expect them in on Wednesday, March 13th. Could that be the launch day?
> 
> Here is the Best Buy extended warranty information. You have 15 days after receipt to elect to purchase.
> 
> ...


I will be getting the 4 year warranty from Best Buy. Those are the same prices for the Roku 3 extended warranty. They are inline with their other products of similar cost. The four year warranty for my Panny 3D BD player was also $20 from BestBuy. The player was $92.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> There are no moving parts. If something doesn't fail in the initial warranty period, it's not likely to fail in 3 or 4 years. I wouldn't even consider a BB warranty for the Mini.


It's so cheap for the extended warranty. Plus if you ever sell it, it helps with the re-sale too. That's the main reason I got the four year warranty from BestBuy on my two Elites. I knew I would probably be selling them down the road when a Series 5 is released. So a transferable warranty really helps the sale. And I'll get the four year warranty on the Mini as well. Since it's possible I could sell that down the road too. Within four years there might be a replacement for the Mini and I would upgrade right away.


----------



## DTxAg (Jun 25, 2011)

Bwatford141 said:


> I bought an extra one too


Can you tell me if the Mini supports any kind of "swap tuner" functionality? In other words, can you jump from one show being buffered and another show being buffered?

I would assume not since the Mini is tied to one tuner of the Premiere, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

DTxAg said:


> Can you tell me if the Mini supports any kind of "swap tuner" functionality? In other words, can you jump from one show being buffered and another show being buffered?
> 
> I would assume not since the Mini is tied to one tuner of the Premiere, but I thought I'd ask.


If you mean put a show on pause, jump to another channel and return to the paused show...YES.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

DTxAg said:


> Can you tell me if the Mini supports any kind of "swap tuner" functionality? In other words, can you jump from one show being buffered and another show being buffered?
> 
> I would assume not since the Mini is tied to one tuner of the Premiere, but I thought I'd ask.


I'm not completely sure what you're asking. Do you mean, can I touch the "live tv" button on the remote and go to another tuner? If so, then no it will not let you do that.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

HenryFarpolo said:


> If you mean put a show on pause, jump to another channel and return to the paused show...YES.


I just tried this and, no it will not let you do that.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It's so cheap for the extended warranty. Plus if you ever sell it, it helps with the re-sale too. That's the main reason I got the four year warranty from BestBuy on my two Elites. I knew I would probably be selling them down the road when a Series 5 is released. So a transferable warranty really helps the sale. And I'll get the four year warranty on the Mini as well. Since it's possible I could sell that down the road too. Within four years there might be a replacement for the Mini and I would upgrade right away.


I got the warranty on two Elites, but the bang for the buck just isn't there for me with the Mini. 20% for a device that should have a near zero failure rate is not consumer friendly. And the primary reason I got the warranty on the Elites is that there were no confirmed ways to replace a failed hard drive at the time, the only major warranty concern with a TiVo DVR.

The Mini doesn't have a hard drive or a laser - what do you think is likely to fail after the initial warranty period?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Extended warranty is worth it if you consider the lifetime sub as well. Only 8% if you consider the total cost of $250.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Extended warranty is worth it if you consider the lifetime sub as well. Only 8% if you consider the total cost of $250.


Good point!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Extended warranty is worth it if you consider the lifetime sub as well. Only 8% if you consider the total cost of $250.


Hmmm... but lifetime is for the life of the box. If Best Buy replaces your Mini under the extended warranty, does the Product Lifetime Service transfer?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Hmmm... but lifetime is for the life of the box. If Best Buy replaces your Mini under the extended warranty, does the Product Lifetime Service transfer?


That has been Tivo's policy to date.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Extended warranty is worth it if you consider the lifetime sub as well. Only 8% if you consider the total cost of $250.


True - I should have factored in PLT, at least for my purchases, but having paid with American Express, I will have a 2 year warranty and still can't see any significant reason the device will fail outside the first months.

I'll save the $ for the warranty on the 6 tuner box with lifetime this fall (or whenever).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I got the warranty on two Elites, but the bang for the buck just isn't there for me with the Mini. 20% for a device that should have a near zero failure rate is not consumer friendly. And the primary reason I got the warranty on the Elites is that there were no confirmed ways to replace a failed hard drive at the time, the only major warranty concern with a TiVo DVR.
> 
> The Mini doesn't have a hard drive or a laser - what do you think is likely to fail after the initial warranty period?


Could be the power supply or anything else. Plenty of devices with no moving parts can fail for one reason or another. I'm not saying it's the norm, for any device, but it can happen.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Bwatford141 said:


> I just tried this and, no it will not let you do that.


I don't know how you are trying to do it, but it works fine. Hit pause, select another channel and hit last to return to the paused channel.


----------



## DTxAg (Jun 25, 2011)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I don't know how you are trying to do it, but it works fine. Hit pause, select another channel and hit last to return to the paused channel.


Bwatford141 had it right. I was asking if you could jump between tuners using the LiveTV button (if you're watching two shows and the two tuners are buffering those shows). Didn't think it would work, but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

DTxAg said:


> Bwatford141 had it right. I was asking if you could jump between tuners using the LiveTV button (if you're watching two shows and the two tuners are buffering those shows). Didn't think it would work, but thought I'd ask anyway.


Asked that way, I agree...can't be done.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I don't know how you are trying to do it, but it works fine. Hit pause, select another channel and hit last to return to the paused channel.


So is it doing that because when you pause it sets up a recording on the host TiVo, then when you return using "Last" button you're really watching the now recorded version? If not I don't see how the single tuner dedicated to the mini can accomplish that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> True - I should have factored in PLT, at least for my purchases, but having paid with American Express, I will have a 2 year warranty and still can't see any significant reason the device will fail outside the first months.


These days a lot of devices with no moving parts seem to fail after a few years because of cheap capacitors. My Slingbox died because of this as did my TiVo S3 OLED unit.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> These days a lot of devices with no moving parts seem to fail after a few years because of cheap capacitors. My Slingbox died because of this as did my TiVo S3 OLED unit.


Ah. Good point.

Fortunately, I can use a soldering iron, so still not worth it to me. But perhaps maybe not as near risk free as I thought.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I don't know how you are trying to do it, but it works fine. Hit pause, select another channel and hit last to return to the paused channel.


Hmmm...I tried this last night and it didn't work. How many tuners do you have allocated to your Mini? I only have one.


----------

